# The Dark Tower (2017)



## Stringer (Mar 1, 2016)

Idris Elba & Matthew McConaughey confirmed for lead roles


> One of the great untapped Stephen King properties is on its way to finally beginning production after years of false starts, dreamy rumors, and casting issues. The Dark Tower series, King?s famous story of a hero named The Gunslinger and his nemesis, The Man in Black, recently finally got a confirmed director in Nikolaj Arcel, who is best known for helming the Mads Mikkelsen-Alicia Vikander period drama A Royal Affair; he?s also co-penned the script for the film. And in a recent interview alongside King for EW, Arcel went on to confirm that the film will star none other than Idris Elba and Matthew McConaughey in the coveted lead roles. Here?s what the writer-director had to say about both performers:
> 
> On Elba:
> _?For me, it just clicked. He?s such a formidable man?I had to go to Idris and tell him my vision for the entire journey with Roland and the ka-tet. We discussed, who is this character? What?s he about? What?s his quest? What?s his psychology? We tried to figure out if we saw the same guy. And we absolutely had all the same ideas and thoughts. He had a unique vision for who Roland would be.?​_On McConaughey:
> ...


Source: 


man, Idris and McConaughey... talk about a match made in heaven

well, I know which books I'm picking up on my next trip to the bookstore


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 1, 2016)

I want them to put Elba in whiteface and have him do an exaggerated, drawling, mockish depiction of the western cowboy character.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 1, 2016)

naw lol

best not give white hollywood more ground to keep the guy away from good roles

on a more serious note, I'm glad he got this opportunity

the very idea of McConaughey and Elba sharing the same screen and bouncing off of each other is boner inducing


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 1, 2016)

the blackwashing continues


----------



## Stringer (Mar 1, 2016)

I don't see it, although the character is normally white, he is not defined by it

so this is less a question of skin pigmentation and more about finding the person most suited to bring the creative team's vision to life, so long as that's the goal I'm ok with it

so far book readers seem to love the casting so it's all good


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2016)

Gilgamesh said:


> the blackwashing continues


shutcho ass up


----------



## Gabe (Mar 1, 2016)

They choose good actors for both roles. This should be good


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2016)

Gilgamesh said:


> the blackwashing continues


Elba gets more blackwashed roles than anyone else.  This guy got a role as a Norse god in Thor.  There was talk about making him a black James Bond.  It is ridiculous.  White guilt shouldn't be driving these decisions!


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 2, 2016)

Roland could theoretically be black. I don't know who here has read the books, but the last one implies he reincarnates over and over, and each time something about him is slightly different. I see no reason why this has to be the exact continuity from the novel events. It could be a separate incarnation.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2016)

This would be better as a series Boner.  But if they insist on making a movie, just grab the first book and focus on that one.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 2, 2016)

i haven't read it but from what i've heard it contains a lot of magical realism elements and a bunch of weird shit; like Rookya says it'd probably work a lot better as an AMC or HBO series.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 2, 2016)

I much prefer seeing McConaughey taking the villain role in this one, the more range he gets to display the better




Pilaf said:


> Roland could theoretically be black. I don't know who here has read the books, but the last one implies he reincarnates over and over, and each time something about him is slightly different. I see no reason why this has to be the exact continuity from the novel events. It could be a separate incarnation.


I've seen an allusion to this made in the prequel comics I'm currently reading, published from '07 to '13, getting my hands on the first three books around this time next week


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 2, 2016)

You can prefer anything you want, after you read the books and see where I'm coming from.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2016)

Abbey Lee is rumored to be in talks for the movie as well.  Get her in there and I will definitely see it.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 2, 2016)

she's actually cute 

although a bit  skinny for my tastes




Seraphiel said:


> You can prefer anything you want, after you read the books and see where I'm coming from.


well, seeing as the preference of watching McConaughey showcasing some more of acting range by playing a villain has nothing to do with the books, I can start now


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 2, 2016)

Stringer said:


> well, seeing as the preference of *watching McConaughey showcasing some more of acting range by playing a villain* has nothing to do with the books, I can start now



watch _Killer Joe_


----------



## Stringer (Mar 2, 2016)

should have saved yourself the trouble tbf, considering the fact that McConaughey is in my short list of favorite actors 

so ofc I have seen that flick, it's around then we began to see him reinvent himself, the progress and layers he's added to his craft since then is what actually makes the prospect of him portraying this character so interesting in the first place

in any event he's already cast for the role, so let's make do and stop the nonsense


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 2, 2016)

I liked these books when I was a teenager, but stopped reading sometime after Wizard and Glass. It got strange. Not challenging strange. Strange-strange. Like, "I'm gonna go read something else because my suspension of disbelief was warped into nonexistence."

I know there's some racism in the book, but they can juggle that around any way they want to. Most of the racial stuff was between Susannah and Eddie (in what I read). I guess there was stuff between Susannah and Roland later on, but they can still do that. Susannah could be white. Susannah could be black, and have a more complicated kind of self-loathing racism or something.  Or there could be none of that anyway. Apparently these aren't straight up book adaptions.

This doesn't seem like statement casting. I don't think there's any agenda here (when agendas are always sour places to start from, creatively). They're just casting interesting actors. If The Dark Tower had been written by a black author and Roland was black, I don't  think anyone believes they would cast a white guy 'just because', but we don't always have to play that game, and everybody knows the cultural feelings about these things. Just looking at it artistically, Elba's height and countenance is an interesting fit for Roland. A black gunslinger could be striking against a hot desert landscape. I'm excited for the visual appearance of this guy, and McConaughey has been interesting for awhile now regardless of what he does. From what I remember, there's not a whole lot of him in the first four books. So hopefully they change that. 

Either way, I'm excited. The casting pedigree should attract a lot of talent.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 2, 2016)

Elba is a terrible choice as Roland


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 3, 2016)

Honestly, the one time his race has any significance is Detta's racial tirade against him and Eddie, and her hatred of Roland has more to do with how she's scared shitless of his stance and facial demeanor. She calls him the Really Bad Man. Other than that and some references to blue eyes (which they could still do with contact lenses) he's never physically described much, except that he has a presence like an old cowboy.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 3, 2016)

A blue eyed black man would be even more striking. The visual incongruity there - a black cowboy against a white desert landscape, and with blue eyes, would almost resemble an anime character.

I'm interested in whether Elba will have an accent. You'd hope Roland has a bit of a southern accent, but then again, clint eastwood never really dealt with that in his heyday. McConaughey... I have no idea what that guy's going to do, and could do basically anything with this character.

The only thing Elba has against him is his physicality, because Roland always seemed to be necessarily gaunt. Elba has his height going for him, and his age, but he's also pretty wide. Roland's face seems more like new era McConaughey, or that Viggo guy. Elba's never had a gaunt physicality in the movies and shows I've seen him. Elba would sort of have the tom hardy thing in Mad Max where he inexplicably looks rounder and more well fed than everybody else. Not that that was a problem in Mad Max.


----------



## Baks (Mar 29, 2016)

I have read on various threads on the net that the movies are basically gonna drop all the flashback stuff from Roland's past.

Terrible move imo, since quite a bit of the Gunslinger and a lot of Wizard and Glass are about Roland's backstory. Ya know, his whole damned reasons and motivations about why he is so focused on getting to the tower.

Also an another note, I can't really see book 7's ending sitting well with movie watchers either, ya know the whole time loop thing with Roland ending back in  the desert after reaching the tower.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 3, 2017)

"You can't stop what's coming.
Death always wins."

Cuts to an orc ninja jerkily attacking some peasant

Uh..... Uhh. . . .
Was that supposed to be a Low-Man?
I guess I can roll with it.
Maybe
The line and shot of the attack just seemed hokey to me.


----------



## Pilaf (May 3, 2017)

Looks like my earlier hypothesis was right. This is a different quest-cycle of Roland. A slightly different incarnation from the books. Same events, but slightly differently played out. Should be interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (May 4, 2017)

This is going to suck because the Gunslinger is black and I don't like the black people. That isn't racist, you're all just politically correct. 

(kidding!)

The trailer was...eh, kind of underwhelming. I'm not going to lie, the only thing that really interests me is Matthew McConaughey, who normally does not play these kinds of roles, nor does he normally appear in these kinds of movies. He's normally above this kind of genre fare, so that gives me hope. I love Idris Elba, but it's not uncommon for him to appear in these kinds of films, including the bad ones. I never read the books, but Stephen King has not had the best of luck with adaptations and considering all the hype, the trailer made it seem kind of small in scale. Even the money selling visuals were kind of familiar. The reloading bit was remniscent of something similar from a crappy Thailand action-comedy called "This Girl is Bad-Ass". The part where Elba shoots the dude from a distance also seemed familiar, although I can't place where I had seen it. 

I'm also wary of him traveling to Earth. Based on what little I read (I actually did try to read the book once, but couldn't get into it), it takes place in another world and that seems more interesting.

Still, it's too early to judge. This is the modern equivalent of a teaser trailer and I hope the movie is good.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pilaf (May 4, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> I'm also wary of him traveling to Earth. Based on what little I read (I actually did try to read the book once, but couldn't get into it), it takes place in another world and that seems more interesting.
> .



The DT cosmology is multi-layered and complicated, because the titular Tower binds all possible universes and timelines together. Roland's world is kind of a post-apocalyptic version of Earth. It didn't go straight from where we are to full disaster, though. It reverted to a medieval setting first, but with guns. The Gunslingers were basically Knights. The whole thing is complicated and I don't wanna go into it much here, but this is all background shit and not really spoilers.

The following is skirting on the edge of spoiler material, but not really. I'll tag it anyway. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Him ending up in New York doesn't depart from the book series. He goes there at least once in the flesh and several times via astral projection. It plays heavily into the plot, which involves the different dimensions interacting with one another due to having common elements. He doesn't go to New York in book 1, though. This movie seems to mash together elements from several of the chapters of the saga.


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

One of my favorite Stephen King books, expectations not great, though I'm not distraught just yet the cast and trailer are well enough where it has my interest.   Will hope it's at least a 7/10.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 4, 2017)

The cast looks amazing, but the actual movie itself looks bland. Dark Tower is an amazing universe, and i hope the movie does it some sort of justice.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 4, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> The part where Elba shoots the dude from a distance also seemed familiar, although I can't place where I had seen it.
> .



I think I figured this out...Wasn't there a similar scene in "Predators", where they shoot that running alien? Could be wrong though.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 6, 2017)

Looks pretty bad, and about what you'd expect from new leather clad underworld Roland. At least the it adaption looks like it's got a good chance.


----------



## Ennoea (May 14, 2017)

Pilaf said:


> Looks like my earlier hypothesis was right. This is a different quest-cycle of Roland. A slightly different incarnation from the books. Same events, but slightly differently played out. Should be interesting.


He has the Horn in this cycle so it's set after the books. It looks good but why set it on earth. I don't like that idea of having the real world in it unless they explore the seedy underbelly like they did in the books. And no Eddie or Susan. Shame.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Baks (May 30, 2017)

Dark Tower tv series in the works:



If this tv show goes ahead, it gonna show all of Roland's flashback stuff from books 1 and 4.

Though I also hope they show the events of Jericho Hill that was briefly mentioned during book 5 that explains why Alain, Cuthbert and Jamie all died.

Also the fall of Gilead and why Roland started chasing after Walter in the first place, something that wasn't really clearly explained in the books.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Samehada (Jun 1, 2017)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> "You can't stop what's coming.
> Death always wins."
> 
> Cuts to an orc ninja jerkily attacking some peasant
> ...



The trailer looks terrible. I never read the book, so this trailer looks like every other mainstream action trailor. Nothing in this story looks remotely original.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 4, 2017)

Saw the movie. Short but i liked it


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 5, 2017)

matthew mcornhey fucked up


----------



## Mider T (Aug 7, 2017)

I do not aim with my penis; he who aims with his penis has forgotten the face of his sister.
I do not fap with my hand; he who faps with his hand has forgotten the face of his mother.
I do not cum with my shaft; he who comes with his shaft has forgotten the face of his cousin.


----------

